
JavaScript is the future - scapbi
https://www.facebook.com/notes/ch%C3%A2u-h%E1%BB%93ng-l%C4%A9nh/javascript-is-the-future/10155185629657871/
======
finchisko
Typical rant. I doubt that guys has real computer science education. If he
had, he would know it's not about language. You can write terrible and
beautiful code in any language. Maybe he is just jealous that languages like
js opened door for many new programmers.

------
matlk
That article was pretty terrible even if English isn't the author's first
language.

